# My dog ate a bag of Dental Chews!!



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

My Bichon got hold of a bag of Dental chews. I mistakenly left them on the front seat of the car after purchasing from pet smart. They were not opened and in the bag. I stopped at the grocery store on the way home and left them in the car. which is something we never do. We cannot leave food in the car with the dog. When I came out he ate the whole bag. I was worried and he seemed ok. DH and I had to go someplace and when we returned home I cannot tell you what a mess. 8 separate spots of throw up all over the white carpet. No he never hits the hardwood floors NOT EVER. We cleaned and I had a professional cleaner come today. Benji is fine his usual self. The carpet was not able to be cleaned as he said it was a bile and a poison, (yellow.) Is there anything to removed this from the carpet?? My carpet is off white,now with yellow spots. I am so disgusted mostly with myself!!! I am glad is was not chocolate. I am also happy he is ok? I fed him lightly today and he is doing fine.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Try "Resolve" stain remover carpet cleaner. I have had bile on my light blue carpeting and using it with an extractor worked well.

I am equally as relieved your pup is OK!


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

a tiny bit of bleach in a carpet cleaner. ( the the bissel or rug doctor kinds )


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

Thanks. We used "shout" immediately and have gone through several cans and it has done a great job in the past but this is a different type of substance shall I call it for a lack of a better word. I am assuming the color is all ready out of the carpet. Bleach won't hurt. DH seems to think with repeated scrubs of resolve or shout it will fade in time. If not--carpet will need to be replaced for sure. An expensive bag of dental sticks. The most important aspect is Benji is ok. I can't replace him like the carpet. it was all due to carelessness on my part.


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

Folex (spelling ?) does a great job on carpets. I think Lowes and Home Depot type stores sell it.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Ranger ate allllll the dental stix that came in his last barkbox.....Luckily he kept it all down with no troubles.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Hamilton once jumped in my friend's lap when we were sitting out on the patio eating dinner, and grabbed the entire ball of wasabi from her sushi container. Barfed 'til 2 am. I set up camp in the kitchen with him, blocked it all off (pergo floor!), put down a quilt and a pillow and we curled up together until he stopped barfing. I have no idea why they gravitate to carpet, the cats do it too! That's my only solution when he's sick to save my floors. 

I'm glad Benji is ok. If you do get more carpet, make sure it's stain proof! We actually just bought new carpet this year. We have one room with carpet - the family room. The carpet has a guarantee against animal urine, and I asked "What about vomit?" and the woman was like "What?" and I said "What about animal vomit? My pets don't pee in the house, but they do barf" and then she gave me a lecture about how if my animals are puking that I was feeding them the wrong food and they needed to go the vet etc... etc... I was mostly joking, but I have 3 cats and a dog! The dog hungry barfs! One of my cats hungry barfs! One gets hairballs! And sometimes they just want to urp on my carpet. lol.


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

Hambonez,Yeah that woman did not have any pets guaranteed!!! I take Benji to the park, we are walking I turn around and he is chomping on something. Get home and hours later he barfs!! I was at Starbucks getting a Latte the other day and the manager asked a woman in front of me how she was today and she replied "Its been a good a.m. so far the dog didn't throw up." I had to chuckle!!(I could so relate) Animals puke sporadically and sometimes it can just be a new treat, or whatever--if it is constant of course they need to see a vet or change foods. My biggest mistake (although many that day besides the obvious) was going out with DH and not blocking off the carpet areas. I could have done that and KNOWING he ate the whole bag, It was foolish of me to have not done this. I had commented to DH prior to walking out the door if he was going to throw it up he probably would have by now. It was 4 hours later. NOT!! I was wrong. What a mess to come home to. 

Did I tell you there will be no more dental sticks in house??? HAAAAAA. What a lesson I learned. Have a wonderful Holiday.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Benjismom said:


> Hambonez,Yeah that woman did not have any pets guaranteed!!! I take Benji to the park, we are walking I turn around and he is chomping on something. Get home and hours later he barfs!! I was at Starbucks getting a Latte the other day and the manager asked a woman in front of me how she was today and she replied "Its been a good a.m. so far the dog didn't throw up." I had to chuckle!!(I could so relate) Animals puke sporadically and sometimes it can just be a new treat, or whatever--if it is constant of course they need to see a vet or change foods. My biggest mistake (although many that day besides the obvious) was going out with DH and not blocking off the carpet areas. I could have done that and KNOWING he ate the whole bag, It was foolish of me to have not done this. I had commented to DH prior to walking out the door if he was going to throw it up he probably would have by now. It was 4 hours later. NOT!! I was wrong. What a mess to come home to.
> 
> Did I tell you there will be no more dental sticks in house??? HAAAAAA. What a lesson I learned. Have a wonderful Holiday.


Things happen sometimes no matter how careful we think we are. Yesterday my 6 month old Lab mix Cookie Crumb ate 1/2 a bar of ivory soap! ... because my Dad forgot to close the bathroom door in the basement. It happened so quickly .............

I guess we are all really lucky .... Cookie only lost her breakfast and she appears to have no blockages. Thank goodness. I will have to do a double check I guess on Dad from now on. :/


----------

